# How to make yeast



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Have you tried it on a smaller scale?


Sounds similar to a sourdough starter except for the boiling part which I assume was to kill the cooties.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

No, l haven’t tried it. I currently have a couple of pounds in my freezer,
that was purchased at Costco.
I don’t intend to make it unless (because of shortages ) it’s no
longer available.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Where does the yeast come from if all organisms have been killed by an hour of boiling? The canning material?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I donno, ask the Canadians.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Nik, When I was making sourdough breads I thought ......organism were just in the air


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Interesting - 



https://gastropod.com/secrets-of-sourdough/


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Startingover said:


> Nik, When I was making sourdough breads I thought ......organism were just in the air


This ^^^^^^^ Especially if you do a lot of baking. Sourdough will work anywhere given time.


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

my wife usually makes it


----------

